# Commercial skip with Stream?



## sangahm (Nov 28, 2010)

How can I use commercial skip with my Premiere/Stream setup to either my FireTV or iphone app? Is it even possible?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Not possible that I'm aware of.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No SM on Android or my PC either.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Slingbox will do commercial skip.


----------

